# OT:And we go on.......



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank you,Chirs,Dave and Frank for your kind words on the passing of my Mom,your friend,Alex


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Our prayers are with you as well...

Herb


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your mom.

Wishing well, those she left behind.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I'm sorry to hear that your mother is gone. I lost my own mother early in 1983 and I know how much it can hurt.

My best wishes to you.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

*So sorry.*

At least you were there. She needed you and you did what was right. I only hope I can do the same for mine. 

Mark Dean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aw, damn, Sorry, Alex.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

God speed Alex.I send my prayers and condolences.I am so sorry about your mom


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

You Know my prayers are with you my friend.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank you all for the kind words.As you are my extended family,(what's a little fighting amonst the family)your thought are special and mean a lot to me.Alex


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

I lost my Mom some years back, It was very hard on me too!

Hang in there buddy! 

Randy


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Alexander, I'm very sorry for your loss. Remember her kindly, and remember what she taught you.
May she rest in everlasting peace, and my YOU know happiness again soon, dear fellow.
Best regards,
Peter


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Alex,
Today is the third anniversary of my Mom's passing, so I can certainly identify. Just know that time does indeed tend to heal, but it takes a while. Keep those memories alive - that's what is important. My thoughts are with you.
Ron G.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Same here , My deepest sympathy goes out to you and your family Alex i lost my mother this past year 12-27-08 2 days after x-mas and i still can't believe she is gone my thoughts and prayers are with you all GOD SPEED AND GOD BLESS .


Robert (Sprayray)


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Deepest sympathies here as well...it's never easy, but time does heal. My prayers are with you.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I thank you all.......I'm keeping busy building models........


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

...and building them better each time!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Alex, my wife and I pass on our sincerest condolenses and our prays for you.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Like I said:your my extended family.Thank You.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

Alex,

My sincerest condolences. You will be in our thoughts as the FMC meets this Saturday.

Paul


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------

